# Red Stripes On Male Head



## HurleyCalvin (May 6, 2007)

My gf and I today introduced a female betta with our male to see if they would spawn. The second he saw her he freaked out so we took the female out in fear that she was going to get hurt. Before this happened there were no stripes on our males face, but when it happened there were two red vertical stripes on his face. explanations? they were still there hours later


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Never seen the stripe problem you describe but you really need to do some reading on breeding Betta's if you plan to do so. You can not just add a female and have them make whoopie. In that situation the male will kill the female. It is a lot more involved that just putting two together. Please read before any animals life gets taken needlessly.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

breeding bettas is a huge task. you will need individual containers for male fry and thats alot. also, like reefneck said, the male will attack the female.


----------

